# New Lathe Stand



## Kenbo (Dec 3, 2011)

I got my new lathe a while ago and needed a stand to mount it to. I also needed somewhere to store my lathe accessories and chisels. I wanted something that was moveable but I also needed it to be sturdy and heavy, so I filled the bottom of it with 120 lbs of sand. The problem was that I couldn't move it after that so I needed to come up with a lift system to move it. Kind of flew by the seat of my pants on this one and this is what I came up with.


[attachment=451]

[attachment=453]

[attachment=454]

[attachment=455]

[attachment=456]


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 3, 2011)

[attachment=457]


I'm thinking that I need to put some adjustable drawer dividers in the middle and bottom drawers.


----------



## phinds (Dec 3, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I'm thinking that I need to put some adjustable drawer dividers in the middle and bottom drawers.



clever roller-lever. it all looks nice. 

So what are you going to turn on that lathe, toothpics? (just asking ... )


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

That's real nice Ken. You're going to want to come up with a shavings extraction system. :yes:



.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 3, 2011)

> So what are you going to turn on that lathe, toothpics?



:wacko1: I've had a full size for years and have only ever used its full length once. For the turning that I do, I really needed to downsize and this one is what I chose. Thus far, I'm happy with it but I've only turned one mushroom. Just to try it out.




> You're going to want to come up with a shavings extraction system




I'm thinking on what I want to do for that. I'll come up with something for sure.


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 3, 2011)

Really a beauty, Ken!

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice Stand and very ingenious lift-looks a little big for toothpicks though.............


----------



## CodyS (Dec 4, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion you must be the perfect... really can't think of any other possible explanation...


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2011)

> I've come to the conclusion you must be the perfect... really can't think of any other possible explanation...




You need to tell Mrs Kenbo that.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2011)

Couldn't stand seeing all of my stuff rolling around in the drawers and clanking together so I had to make some drawer dividers today. Here's where I'm at now.
[attachment=480]

[attachment=481]


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sweet design, Ken. And so gosh-darned Organized! It looks great, and ultimately very useful.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kenbo is that saw dust I see caked in that chuck??????:stop:



Yes, I will now go and hang my head in shame. 



Thanks for the kind words folkss.


----------

